# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  متلب

## Mohamadff80

سلام،لطفا کمکم کنید،فوری
حل با متلب


برنامه‏ای به صورت mفایلبنویسید که نمرات سه درسریاضی (3 واحد) ، فیزیک (3 واحد) و شیمی (2 واحد) رابرای تعداد n دانشجو به صورت یک ماتریس n×3 از کاربر دریافت کند و موارد زیر را محاسبه کرده و نمایش دهد:

•تعداد دانشجویان

•معدل هر دانشجو (برای همین سه درس)

•میانگین نمره هر درس بین تمام دانشجویان

•میانگین نمرات کمتر از 10

•معدل کل دروس برای تمام دانشجویان

کسی میتونه بنویسه
ممنون میشم

----------

